# What is this little thing?



## MarkSaratoga (Mar 21, 2013)

It looks like a dandelion and has dandelion leaves too...


----------



## Greenride (Jul 7, 2013)

I haven't see those but I did see this







We are having a warm spell which has the maples started up.
Fabian


----------



## rv10flyer (Feb 25, 2015)

Hops, Looks like Winter Aconite, Eranthis hyemalis. A honeybee favorite here too.


----------



## MarkSaratoga (Mar 21, 2013)

Hops Brewster said:


> View attachment 30930
> This is the earliest flower to come up in my yard. It's always popping up within a few days of Valentine's Day. Even though I planted the bulbs, I can't for the life of me remember their name!
> 
> Forget the dandelions! what's the one with the nickel next to it?


lol. Well you showed a dandelion at first but now that's right, an aconite.


----------



## loghousebees (Jun 13, 2014)

Really! I thought he was joking. A dandelion! Everybody knows what they look like...I was waiting for the punch-line.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

So did you see bees working on the winter aconite?


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks all. It certainly looks like winter aconite, although mine are much smaller than described in online sources. 
No, I haven't seen any bees on them.

I was able to find confirmation. Winter aconite it is. Thanks! I knew someone would know.
I have only a dozen or so next to my front porch, so probably not enough to interest the bees. But now that I know what they are, I can plant a bunch more and see if they like it next year.


----------

